# where is the most dangerous place you have visited??



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

ok so i have a few but have just been asked by work to go to another horrid place. so i wondered if anyone else had been to any dangerous places??

my most dangerous was brazil as the constant threat of kidnapping was just so nuts!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

Nothing in your league Mike! When I left uni I went to France with a girlfriend. We stayed on a campsite in Paris and used to walk home late at night through the Bois de Boulogne (sp?) - later found out it is one of the worst places in Europe for muggings, stabbings, murders etc.! We were so naive!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nothing in your league Mike! When I left uni I went to France with a girlfriend. We stayed on a campsite in Paris and used to walk home late at night through the Bois de Boulogne (sp?) - later found out it is one of the worst places in Europe for muggings, stabbings, murders etc.! We were so naive!



lol well i have been to france a few times and paris on the south bank is quite rough. loads of muggings etc there to. found one guy who we had been drinking with the night before dead in the river!!!! we sort of packed up quick and left.

some of the places i go have a bad rep but when you get there are quite nice. but others are just hell on earth lol but as i say ho hum life goes on


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

One place where I felt safe then but probably wouldn't now is Moscow. I was there in 1980 and would regularly walk through Red Square and underground late at night, but we knew we were being 'shadowed' by KGB so we were safe!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 27, 2009)

Great Yarmouth! I can tell you the full story if you're interested, but I was terrified for my life there


----------



## sasha1 (May 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Great Yarmouth! I can tell you the full story if you're interested, but I was terrified for my life there




Hi, similar to you becky,

Gazza strip - Barrow-in-Furness- Saturday nights

Heidi


----------



## Freddie99 (May 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Great Yarmouth! I can tell you the full story if you're interested, but I was terrified for my life there



Hehehe, sounds interesting! Do tell!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 27, 2009)

2nd on my list would have to be Botchergate in Carlisle on the weekends. Frightened the hell out of me during my uni years!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 27, 2009)

Ohh, another one, something tame compared to Mike's experiences. Pippingford Park. It's an MOD training area. I went to play enemy for a field day with my cadet force and was faced by a load of hormonal teenagers with poor weapons handling. I nearly shat myself on many an occaision. There were many ND's that day...or as I call them a bang-f*ck (your weapon goes bang, you shout f*ck)


----------



## sasha1 (May 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> 2nd on my list would have to be Botchergate in Carlisle on the weekends. Frightened the hell out of me during my uni years!



Hi Becky, 
Used to live up that way too, feel your fear hun....Once in a lifetime experience
Heidi


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

Reading, just after dusk...


----------



## ceara (May 27, 2009)

I live in South Armagh - one time 'Bandit Country' .  Its a lovely part of Ireland, right on the border, but it really was scarry for a few years.

Ceara


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

ceara said:


> I live in South Armagh - one time 'Bandit Country' .  Its a lovely part of Ireland, right on the border, but it really was scarry for a few years.
> 
> Ceara



lol i have been to armagh a couple of times. when it was bandit country still hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok so i have a few but have just been asked by work to go to another horrid place. so i wondered if anyone else had been to any dangerous places??
> 
> my most dangerous was brazil as the constant threat of kidnapping was just so nuts!!!



LIVERPOOL CITY CENTRE!!!!  SCARY !!!


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

my local on a chucking out time on fridays


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> my local on a chucking out time on fridays



HA HA PMSL


----------



## katie (May 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> LIVERPOOL CITY CENTRE!!!!  SCARY !!!



hahaha I can imagine


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

Anything that involves working in a confined space or at height. Luckily at work I have an understanding manager who takes my phobias into account.

If any one has a phobia, even very tame places can feel dangerous and scary.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Reading, just after dusk...



Hey take that back!!!!! I was born in Reading!!!!! .... ah.. point taken


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> LIVERPOOL CITY CENTRE!!!!  SCARY !!!



lol liverpool city centre is not bad at all!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol liverpool city centre is not bad at all!!!!!!!



Ha ha all please ignore Mikes comment.. totally invalid as it comes from a 

native


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2009)

pmsl anne


----------



## Corrine (May 29, 2009)

It was pub called the Surrey Yeoman in Burgh Heath in Surrey.  We were told not to sit near the windows for fear of gunshots......or Cardiff at about 2.30am......that place is nuts.


----------



## Tezzz (May 29, 2009)

The last bus to Whitehawk is *very* scary.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha all please ignore Mikes comment.. totally invalid as it comes from a
> 
> native



nothing wrong with being a native


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nothing wrong with being a native



HA HA  WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA  WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE ...



lol you wanna try being in somalia sometime!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ha Somalia ? not a patch on Liverpool City Centre on Friday night sweetie

and you know it lol  , and thats just the women


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha Somalia ? not a patch on Liverpool City Centre on Friday night sweetie
> 
> and you know it lol  , and thats just the women



lol maybe the orange ladies of liverpool hehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 2, 2009)

hahaha! I can imagine!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol maybe the orange ladies of liverpool hehehehehe


 
God, I'd forgotten about the orangemans day parades in Southport all those years ago!

But Liverpool city center on a weekend night isn't a pretty place, bit like a rough dock road - or has that cleaned up now? Some lovely pubs along there!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> God, I'd forgotten about the orangemans day parades in Southport all those years ago!
> 
> But Liverpool city center on a weekend night isn't a pretty place, bit like a rough dock road - or has that cleaned up now? Some lovely pubs along there!!



lol its all been cleared up now. used to be real rough when i was a kid, but my uncle used to own a pub in tocky (toxteth) so i know rough places lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol maybe the orange ladies of liverpool hehehehehe



Yes thats the ones ... Tangerine coloured people ... strange lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes thats the ones ... Tangerine coloured people ... strange lol



lol i wouldnt mind but the other night i saw 5 lads all look just as bad!!!!!! asked one if it was bad fake tan or had he battered the sunbeds. he didnt seem to think it was as funny as i did hehehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol its all been cleared up now. used to be real rough when i was a kid, but my uncle used to own a pub in tocky (toxteth) so i know rough places lol


 
Toxteth, lovely area, so refined!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Toxteth, lovely area, so refined!!!



lol i used to love visiting my uncle in his pub. and yup it is so refined


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i used to love visiting my uncle in his pub. and yup it is so refined


 
Once inside it was probably the safest place to be!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Once inside it was probably the safest place to be!


 

The same can't be said for your car though


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i wouldnt mind but the other night i saw 5 lads all look just as bad!!!!!! asked one if it was bad fake tan or had he battered the sunbeds. he didnt seem to think it was as funny as i did hehehehehe



God that is a major pet hate of mine .... sunbeds  , girls and guys who

go on them ... why would you lol and  even the lads are banging the beds 

lol... ha ha that is such a liverpool expression


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Once inside it was probably the safest place to be!



well he used to be into a lot of very dodgy stuff lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has Steff gone then lads? I wanted to talk to her


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> God that is a major pet hate of mine .... sunbeds  , girls and guys who
> 
> go on them ... why would you lol and  even the lads are banging the beds
> 
> lol... ha ha that is such a liverpool expression



hahahahaha bangin the beds love it!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha bangin the beds love it!!!



ha ha ha yes but as i have said i dont bang the beds lol  lol how funny 

if someone only reads this couple of posts and dont know what we mean lol 




IT IS A LIVERPOOL EXPRESSION FOR GOING ON SUNBEDS ALOT LOL

JUST SO YOU KNOW HA HA


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha yes but as i have said i dont bang the beds lol  lol how funny
> 
> if someone only reads this couple of posts and dont know what we mean lol
> 
> ...



lol i love the lingo and when you get into a good scouse flow others dont know what you mean. hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i love the lingo and when you get into a good scouse flow others dont know what you mean. hehehehe


 

I still have me booooks lurn yerself scouse somewhere - always loved the one 'a smoked irishman'


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I still have me booooks lurn yerself scouse somewhere - always loved the one 'a smoked irishman'



lol @ a smoked irishman


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol @ a smoked irishman


 
Or a mudflap


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i love the lingo and when you get into a good scouse flow others dont know what you mean. hehehehe



Yes I know, but mike Im not local so I dont understand half of it and scousers

dont have a f*cking clue what I'm saying most of the time so I get 'oh your'e

not a scouser are you ' all the bloody time .. I need a top that says ....

No I'm not a bloody Scouser !!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I know, but mike Im not local so I dont understand half of it and scousers
> 
> dont have a f*cking clue what I'm saying most of the time so I get 'oh your'e
> 
> ...



lol well i dont really get how someone cant understand a southerner as i dont have problems. could be that i have live away from liverpool for many years hehehe


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Or a mudflap



hahahahahahahahaha classic!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I know, but mike Im not local so I dont understand half of it and scousers
> 
> dont have a f*cking clue what I'm saying most of the time so I get 'oh your'e
> 
> ...


 
They wouldn't understand it IA09!!! It's in English, no use for 95% of them, Mike was clearly the only one in his street that went to school


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> They wouldn't understand it IA09!!! It's in English, no use for 95% of them, Mike was clearly the only one in his street that went to school



lol i did go to many many schools and a lot of them paid for by good ole uncle sam hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i did go to many many schools and a lot of them paid for by good ole uncle sam hehehehe


 
Yeah, but most of us come out with qualifications, your average scouse kid leaves with the TV and video


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i dont really get how someone cant understand a southerner as i dont have problems. could be that i have live away from liverpool for many years hehehe



Yes it probably is Mike , I have problems practically everywhere I go as I 

still have a London accent , ha ha No not an East End one lol . So I'm just 

as hard to understand as scousers are to me .. and I'm bloody sick of the

'Oh dont you talk posh ' bo***cks !!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah, but most of us come out with qualifications, your average scouse kid leaves with the TV and video



hardy har har har!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it probably is Mike , I have problems practically everywhere I go as I
> 
> still have a London accent , ha ha No not an East End one lol . So I'm just
> 
> ...



hahahahaha i used to get that off the lads when i came home from saudi


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it probably is Mike , I have problems practically everywhere I go as I
> 
> still have a London accent , ha ha No not an East End one lol . So I'm just
> 
> ...


 
Getting personal now! Scousers versus the rest of society, ok, versus society


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hardy har har har!!!!!!


 
Did I say you were average Michael?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Did I say you were average Michael?



lol nope but you dissin by bretheren!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope but you dissin by bretheren!!!!


 
Me? Never, well maybe, I'm not sure now.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Me? Never, well maybe, I'm not sure now.



lol well i guess just cos its you mate


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope but you dissin by bretheren!!!!



Well I dont think David was actually , but I probably was why ? want to 

fight it out then .... be warned I'm pi**ed off and post hypo so bring it on...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I dont think David was actually , but I probably was why ? want to
> 
> fight it out then .... be warned I'm pi**ed off and post hypo so bring it on...



lol sorry huni im a lover not a fighter


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I dont think David was actually , but I probably was why ? want to
> 
> fight it out then .... be warned I'm pi**ed off and post hypo so bring it on...


 
Scrap, scrap, Go on AM kick him where it hurts - right in his shell suit!

Watch them Nikes they're new - oooh he'll need a new pair with that scuff


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol sorry huni im a lover not a fighter


 
Ohhh was that it?!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Scrap, scrap, Go on AM kick him where it hurts - right in his shell suit!
> 
> Watch them Nikes they're new - oooh he'll need a new pair with that scuff



hahahahaha i didnt actually have a shell suit!!!!! but i do own about 10 pairs of nikes hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Scrap, scrap, Go on AM kick him where it hurts - right in his shell suit!
> 
> Watch them Nikes they're new - oooh he'll need a new pair with that scuff



HA HA HA @ SHELL SUIT LOL  HE HAS SOOO GOT ONE LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA @ SHELL SUIT LOL  HE HAS SOOO GOT ONE LOL



nope im sorry to disappoint you but i never did have one


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope im sorry to disappoint you but i never did have one


 
Yeah right, ok we beleive you...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah right, ok we beleive you...



lol i really didnt. just never allowed one cos my dad thought they looked crap hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i really didnt. just never allowed one cos my dad thought they looked crap hehehehe


 
Oh, is he not from around there then?

A man with taste - so you actually wanted one and have confessed as such - worrying sir, worrying!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oh, is he not from around there then?
> 
> A man with taste - so you actually wanted one and have confessed as such - worrying sir, worrying!



my dad is from a rural town in wyoming and was commisioned into the us army so we spent a huge ammount of time jobbing round with him.

yeah i did want one, but an lfc one from the training collection lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oh, is he not from around there then?
> 
> A man with taste - so you actually wanted one and have confessed as such - worrying sir, worrying!



ha ha ha ha ha ha pmsl @you two lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha pmsl @you two lol


 
Yeah, but he fessed up our Anne-marie, got that out of him, regardless of the badge he wanted  on it


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah, but he fessed up our Anne-marie, got that out of him, regardless of the badge he wanted  on it



lol yeah ok i fess up!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

Did I see you're moving soon Mike?

Where abouts too? Local or a distance away?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Did I see you're moving soon Mike?
> 
> Where abouts too? Local or a distance away?



going a long way lol all the way to blundle sands hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> going a long way lol all the way to blundle sands hehehehe


 
Really hitting the big time eh!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Really hitting the big time eh!



well it is a rather exclusive place hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well it is a rather exclusive place hehehehe


 

So I recall. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well it is a rather exclusive place hehehehe



ayyyy it is that laddddddd , proper boss like kiddd


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> So I recall. Hope all goes well for you.



lol well it is all getting done later this week but have the little fellas birthday tomorrow.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ayyyy it is that laddddddd , proper boss like kiddd




lol very very well articulated huni


----------



## Einstein (Jun 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it is all getting done later this week but have the little fellas birthday tomorrow.


 
Well, now we've hijacked this thread, I am going to hit my pit, this not sleeping lark and going for walks at 6am is making me tired - so heres to hoping I sleep and that the new patches work soon!

Night all.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well, now we've hijacked this thread, I am going to hit my pit, this not sleeping lark and going for walks at 6am is making me tired - so heres to hoping I sleep and that the new patches work soon!
> 
> Night all.



Good night David


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well, now we've hijacked this thread, I am going to hit my pit, this not sleeping lark and going for walks at 6am is making me tired - so heres to hoping I sleep and that the new patches work soon!
> 
> Night all.



lol night night mate


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm off now Mike , catch up with you tomorrow . Night


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm off now Mike , catch up with you tomorrow . Night



okies huni

night night


----------

